# Hacker Finds PS3 Firmware 3.56 Exploit



## Sully99 (Mar 6, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Today PS3 hacker Mathieulh reports finding a PlayStation 3 Firmware 3.56 exploit, although he states he has no plans to give any further details about it.
> 
> To quote from PSX-Scene (linked above): Well-known hacker Mathieu Hervais has reportedly found a bug that allows exploiting metldr, the bootloader and firmware version 3.56. Unfortunately, he refuses to release it.
> 
> ...



http://www.ps3news.com/PS3-Hacks/ps3-hacke...e-3-56-exploit/

Is he telling the truth? He does have an established reputation.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah but will we get arrested for watching his YouTube videos?


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Mar 6, 2011)

Talk about being a troll. If you don't have plans to release something to the internet, then don't even mention it. Now he just looks like an attention whore.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 6, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Yeah but will we get arrested for watching his YouTube videos?


My sources say yes.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And I think he would release it if Geohot wins.....otherwise its just too risky for him


----------



## Nujui (Mar 6, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Yeah but will we get arrested for watching his YouTube videos?


Nah, will get sued for just know it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but anyway, I can see why he wouldn't say anything.


----------



## Tux' (Mar 7, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> Talk about being a troll. If you don't have plans to release something to the internet, then don't even mention it. Now he just looks like an attention whore.



Well he probably said this not to be an attention whore, but to tell others it is possible and so others can try and he won't be sued for giving anything away, right?


----------



## raulpica (Mar 7, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> Talk about being a troll. If you don't have plans to release something to the internet, then don't even mention it. Now he just looks like an attention whore.


Please, everybody, stop screaming "attention whore" at every single thing an hacker says 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He said that to let other hackers know that an exploit _exists_ and that they just have to search for it.

Seeing the latest things Sony did to hackers, I can't blame him if he doesn't want to be the one to release it.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm glad to see an exploit, and I'm even happier that he's not releasing it.

He'll get into some REAL SRS SHIT.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> Talk about being a troll. If you don't have plans to release something to the internet, then don't even mention it. Now he just looks like an attention whore.


Just to people like you that don't know any better.  The hacking community is not about deliverance, and if you go around _expecting_ that hacks will be given to you _you're going to get eaten alive_.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Mar 7, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That isn't like this at all. He basically just posted "Hey, an exploit exists, but I'm not releasing it." which not only doesn't help a hacker whom would be willing to release it, it also just seems like a way of boosting his credentials like he did something when he may as well have done nothing at all.

Then again, I don't know this guy's reputation, so maybe he really did do it. Either way, it means absolutely nothing to everyone.


----------



## jefffisher (Mar 7, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're wrong what he did was let everyone else know it's possible now someone else who doesn't mind getting in trouble with sony knows it's there can find and release it.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> Either way, it means absolutely nothing to everyone.


It means nothing to you because you're not a hacker.

You're just mad he's not releasing it.

You should stop thinking that way.


----------



## cyb3ritachi (Mar 7, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agree, couldnt make it any more clear


----------



## Ryupower (Mar 7, 2011)

there are most likely private exploits 
for most for the system out now

as for the ps3 exploit 
he know sony is going after ANYONE that is posting Major hacks and keys for the ps3
that is why he is NOT posting his exploit


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Mar 7, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It means nothing to you because you're not a hacker.
> 
> You think this information will help a hacker? He didn't even give an ounce of info how to do it, so if someone was also trying to find the exploit before him, then this won't be giving them any clues. Maybe a bit of motivation if anything.
> 
> ...



I'm a bit curious to know what you mean by this.


----------



## Eckin (Mar 7, 2011)

Why not release it as Anonymous instead of tweeting about it?


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 7, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Cause Sony have ways to find this "anonymous" person.


----------



## .Chris (Mar 7, 2011)

Eckin said:
			
		

> Why not release it as Anonymous instead of tweeting about it?


same thing I was thinking.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> You think this information will help a hacker? He didn't even give an ounce of info how to do it, so if someone was also trying to find the exploit before him, then this won't be giving them any clues. Maybe a bit of motivation if anything.This information will help a hacker because they now know there is an exploit.  When it comes to projects that can take weeks or months, motivation is key.  If it's thought there's no hole in the first place then why would somebody potentially waste their time?  However if it's confirmd by a very well-known hacker that a hole exists in that version, that's all the reason other hackers need to try to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thinking you know how hackers think and work when you haven't a clue is the minor point, but the main point is being mad when somebody doesn't release a hack, as if they owe you.  This is gotten off the guy's twitter, I'm pretty sure you'd get upset if people started being angry at YOU for something you posted.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Eckin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[*](Well-Known Hacker): There's an exploit.
(People): Cool, there's an exploit!

[*](Anonymous): There's an exploit.
(People): Whatever, fucking liar poser newbie faker.
It's like you all don't even realize how you act sometimes... this is the shit many people on this very forum do.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 7, 2011)

If he doesn't want to release it, then that's his choice. No one can force him to do otherwise. If you want the hack, then go hack it yourself.

Personally, I'd like him to send the information to Sony to see what happens. If they thank him and close up the hole, then that's fine. If they decide to attack him, then I hope the masses attack back even more.


----------



## Eckin (Mar 7, 2011)

@Rydian
sorry but I meant release the exploit, not the information about the existence of it.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 7, 2011)

Eckin said:
			
		

> @Rydian
> sorry but I mebSant release the exploit, not the information about the existence of it.


Wouldn't that basely get the same response?


----------



## Eckin (Mar 7, 2011)

@KingVamp
I've seen some tools released by Anonymous on the psx-scene. They were accepted by the community. I don't really see the difference in this particular case.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2011)

In the same way it's possible to identify different handwriting, it's possible to identify coding styles, and the guy's already under Sony's eye.  Proxies do not provide anonymity when you're dealing with large corporations, who can get permission to get the logs from all ISPs involved and confirm the connection.

The guy's not releasing it because he doesn't want to get sued.

*Anybody that's complaining is free to hack it themselves and release it*.


----------



## Walrus-Chan (Mar 7, 2011)

Even though I wish he would release this I understand why he won't. Someone else will inevitably find it and release it though.


----------



## M[u]ddy (Mar 7, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> He didn't even give an ounce of info how to do it...
> QUOTEa bug allows exploiting metldr


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 7, 2011)

He's going to get legally fucked for even suggesting that the PS3 can be hacked again.


----------



## .Chris (Mar 7, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> He's going to get legally fucked for even suggesting that the PS3 can be hacked again.


here comes $0NY!


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 7, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> He's going to get legally fucked for even suggesting that the PS3 can be hacked again.


He get sue for even thinking about it.


----------



## smash_brew (Mar 7, 2011)

apparently someone found an exploit that is getting a little closer to what Mathieulh is talking about. 

http://psx-scene.com/forums/f6/ps3-cpu-exp...rkhacker-82762/


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 7, 2011)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> apparently someone found an exploit that is getting a little closer to what Mathieulh is talking about.
> 
> http://psx-scene.com/forums/f6/ps3-cpu-exp...rkhacker-82762/


You should not have posted that...


----------



## .Chris (Mar 7, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> smash_brew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why not?

EDIT: BBCode fail.


----------



## Splych (Mar 7, 2011)

it's like exploit after exploit .
Sony sure is falling right now . 
the only way i see for Sony to patch this up is to release a whole new firmware .


----------



## BloodyFlame (Mar 7, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> it's like exploit after exploit .
> Sony sure is falling right now .
> the only way i see for Sony to patch this up is to release a whole new firmware .



Or completely new hardware.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 7, 2011)

Spoiler











He's coming.


----------



## smash_brew (Mar 7, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> smash_brew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah. maybe sony will try to sue me too for sharing the info. you better watch out. they might try to sue you too for quoting me.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm disappointed. He could have blackmailed Sony with this (e.g., 'Drop the lawsuits or we release a new hack'), but it seems it's too late now.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 7, 2011)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> I'm disappointed. He could have blackmailed Sony with this (e.g., 'Drop the lawsuits or we release a new hack'), but it seems it's too late now.


the last guy who tried that, it didnt go over too well


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 7, 2011)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> I'm disappointed. He could have blackmailed Sony with this (e.g., 'Drop the lawsuits or we release a new hack'), but it seems it's too late now.



Same thing that happened to Graf_Chokolo would've probably happened to him then.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 7, 2011)

lolz to rayder angry fox man...
when pretty this very same hacker said something about the psp keys, someone on jpcsp told me this aint true
now maybe this time he aint playing


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2011)

Er, what?


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 7, 2011)

- i'd like to see graf's work pick up again .


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 7, 2011)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> I'm disappointed. He could have blackmailed Sony with this (e.g., 'Drop the lawsuits or we release a new hack'), but it seems it's too late now.


Only retarded would do this type of action.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 7, 2011)

I believe him. After all, he isn't obligated to release it and releasing it may get him into legal trouble.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 7, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> FireEmblemGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course, but it's still amusing to see someone try that sort of thing.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Mar 7, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say I have _no_ clue. I'm not nearly skilled enough to release homebrew or exploits, but I have a good idea of how hacking works enough where I can say that finding an exploit takes a lot of skill (And a bit of luck). And again, I never said this guy should give anyone anything, my point is that if you have something and fail to show proof or even give a hint at how you got it, you might as well be trolling as no one knows for sure if he did or not. As an example, pretend I told you that I found $10 and put it in my pocket. I then told you there was more of it, but I won't tell you where or show you the money I found. I may as well have said nothing at all since you might be able to find it, but more likely than not I either sent you on a wild goose chase, or just did nothing except taunt you with the idea I found money (And worse yet, maybe I didn't even find any money). Maybe I'm thinking this "tweet" of his is a bigger outlet than it is, but I still see no reason to get everyone's hopes up like this for barely any payoff save a little hope it exists (Assuming he's telling the truth, as we don't even know if that's true). 

God, I've gotta keep my replies shorter


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 7, 2011)

oops sorry i mean rydian angry fox man... i always seem to be mixing rydian with rayder
let me take an excerpt from the thread i posted it to jpcsp team .... hmmm cant find it, oh well it was wrong anyway but jpcsp figured it out

at this moment its only the devs who can understand the concept to allow the general public to use it (as far as i have seen) but why cant the same keys be taken again? could the firmware block the system exploit (the one tht was used before by teamoverflow)


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say I'm "upset", but I do find it rather trollish to post that you found something and not even give a bit of info about it.This guy normally DOES give the info, however in case you haven't noticed Sony's suing damn near everybody that has anything to do with the PS3 hacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just think that because *you don't seem to know who this guy is*.  I mean you might as well be responding to an announcement by the CEO of Microsoft with "Whatever, I doubt that guy knows anything about Microsoft".


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Mar 7, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you even reading what I've said? I said I wasn't angry he didn't release the exploit, I said I was mad (Being much more than I feel, after all, this is internet, none of this actually makes me upset in real life) that he posted it in the form of a pseudo-official announcement on twitter. If you haven't been living under a rock, you should have noticed a lot of people and companies are using twitter to make announcements based on products or programs they're releasing. I'm not dumb enough to think that these websites picked up his tweet at his bequest, but the reason it probably got this notoriety is because it was seen on a semi-famous hacker's twitter and  the PS3 hacking scene is pretty huge right now.

As I've said before, I have NO CLUE how popular this guy is. I do follow the PS3 scene, but not to the extent of knowing of each hacker and what they've done. If this was just a personal tweet blown out of proportion, then fine. But it seems to me that this is either A) A ploy to receive attention/fame, B) An oversight, not thinking that he would receive this amount of attention, or C) A desperate attempt to make a better hacker than himself decide to try to find this so called exploit he discovered. 

Now honestly, do you really think this is worth arguing over to this extent? At the end of the day, no one got hurt from what he did, and my opinion is my own in that I think he is just blowing hot air. If you can prove to me he isn't, then great, I'm not afraid to admit I'm wrong when I am. But arguing over petty points and accusing me of being whinny, bitching he didn't release the exploit, or whatever else you think I'm doing this for is moot as I don't give a fuck if you think that's what I think. Either give me hard evidence this isn't the case, or I have no reason to reply further as I'm amazed I event went to this extent to reply to you.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2011)

This is a personal tweet that everybody's freaking out about because the guy is well-known and he delivers.  He's not delivering this time because lawsuits suck.

It's not A, B, or C.  If you still think it's gotta' be one of those, you need to learn more about hackers.

Also, if you want to know about him try googling his damned name.
Mathieulh
http://www.google.com/search?q=mathieulh

You'll notice he's done QUITE A LOT, and you look pretty stupid for talking like he's a random nobody.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 7, 2011)

QUOTE(Rydian' date  ='Mar 7 2011, 09:10 PM) This is a personal tweet that everybody's freaking out about because the guy is well-known and he delivers.  He's not delivering this time because lawsuits suck.

It's not A, B, or C.  If you still think it's gotta' be one of those, you need to learn more about hackers.

Also, if you want to know about him try googling his damned name.
Mathieulh
http://www.google.com/search?q=mathieulh

You'll notice he's done QUITE A LOT, and you look pretty stupid for talking like he's a random nobody. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



People are saying he's a nobody? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've seen him doing lot's of things.


----------



## Coto (Mar 7, 2011)

Mathieulh is one of those "silent but genius" people hackers. And one of the best around.

It´s like Team Twiizer on Wii. 

Perhaps even better skilled


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Mar 7, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> This is a personal tweet that everybody's freaking out about because the guy is well-known and he delivers.  He's not delivering this time because lawsuits suck.
> 
> It's not A, B, or C.  If you still think it's gotta' be one of those, you need to learn more about hackers.
> 
> ...



I have no desire to learn about him, nor do I wish to learn about every hacker to releases some kind of PS3 homebrew (Although learning about hacking itself does interest me somewhat). I have a life outside of researching people on the internet like a stalker.

And seriously, can't I just have my opinion? Does it really bother you enough to keep replying to me to make me think differently than I do now? In all honesty, if you weren't a moderator, I'd think you're trolling, but I see you're just extremely opinionated about this matter, so I leave you to think whatever you want. Sorry if one random guy's thoughts upset you.


----------



## Snorlax (Mar 7, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're both as bad as each-other.
Take your boring, monotonous argument elsewhere!


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2011)

My problem is you willingly continue to talk even though you don't know what you're talking about.

As I showed you simply googling the guy's username (which is in the first sentence of the first post) will show you a bunch of his most recent advancements.  He's one of the biggest names in the hacking/modding scene.

If you're not sure on something, *do some research before you talk bad about people*, and maybe you won't get harsh responses next time.


----------



## M[u]ddy (Mar 7, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> I have no desire to learn about him...
> Then don't judge him either.
> QUOTEAnd seriously, can't I just have my opinion?


Of course you are entitled to you opinion, but if your opinion is bases on assumptions and you refuse to do some research, then it's an uneducated opinion and we have every right to call you out on it.


----------



## whoomph (Mar 7, 2011)

Shhhh!!!! Everyone! I can hear something... 
It's getting closer... It's... It's...



Spoiler



3.57


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Sony would make 3.60 first, they usually do the small updates as bugfixes (or piracy-related fixes), I'm not sure if there are any publicly-known bugs in this version so it's likely the next will be a feature update.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 7, 2011)

I hope the come with something really big, like making the browse better and crosschat.


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 7, 2011)

If this guy releases, I'm hacking.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Mar 8, 2011)

And he's still alive?  Shocking.  I would've thought for sure that Sony would put a hit out.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 8, 2011)

Mathieulh did'nt probably say anything about the exploit after seeing what happened to Geohotz


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Mar 8, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Mathieulh did'nt probably say anything about the exploit after seeing what happened to Geohotz



Or there is no exploit and he's just screwing with Sony. They waste 2/3 top guys for a few days/weeks doing emergency debugging/code reviews.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... I love you. XD


----------

